# So shocked - do dogs recognise when someone is disabled ?



## BBH (17 June 2010)

My friend has a small 7yrs son with attention deficit disorder and its a severe case causing him to constantly be on the go and ' at ' everything. He also looks like he's wearing a mask sometimes facially as if he's staring into space.

My dog knows my friend but not her son. Anyway they came in last night and my friend sat on the sofa with me and the dog was on there aswell . Her little boy stood at the end of the sofa beside my friend. 

And my dog went for him     He was really in full flight, growling and snarling.  

But at the last minute he stopped at my friend and started licking her neck. 
We then pulled the dog over to me but he wriggled free and exactly the same thing happened.

My friend says he knows the child is ' damaged' and not wired right ( her words not mine ) and the dog is protecting her. She also said in the wild animals that are disabled are dispatched.

Is this right and it was my dogs protective instinct kicking in ?

Whatever the reason is I don't want them mixing again but how can I tell my  friend not to bring the boy over, I don't want to shut my dog away in his own home.


----------



## Spudlet (17 June 2010)

Dogs and other animals can certainly recognise when a person is disabled, but in my experience, I have always found that both dogs and horses react totally differently, being careful to be extra-gentle and calm around people who need it. This reaction would really worry me, and I would not see it as acceptable for the dog to be 'protecting' me from a person like this - I would have disciplined the dog and removed it from the room immediately.

At the end of the day it is your home and dog, but personally I would not be allowing a dog to dictate to me who could and could not come in. Sorry if that sounds harsh, but if I wanted someone over they would come over and the dog would learn to deal with it - end of. If that means putting the dog on a lead for the visits, that's what would happen.


----------



## soloabe (17 June 2010)

Spudlet said:



			Dogs and other animals can certainly recognise when a person is disabled, but in my experience, I have always found that both dogs and horses react totally differently, being careful to be extra-gentle and calm around people who need it. This reaction would really worry me, and I would not see it as acceptable for the dog to be 'protecting' me from a person like this - I would have disciplined the dog and removed it from the room immediately.

At the end of the day it is your home and dog, but personally I would not be allowing a dog to dictate to me who could and could not come in. Sorry if that sounds harsh, but if I wanted someone over they would come over and the dog would learn to deal with it - end of. If that means putting the dog on a lead for the visits, that's what would happen.
		
Click to expand...

I have to say i agree with spud!
I would have dished out the appropriate discipline and not let it happen again.


----------



## MurphysMinder (17 June 2010)

Just typed a long reply which disappeared   A brief reply  is that I too have found that dogs are aware of disabilities but like Spudlet they are usually ultra gentle round such people.  Friends have a little boy who is autistic and can be very hyper and "strange", they used to take him to GSD shows and all the dogs he came into contact with were so calm and gentle round him.
It really won't do your dog any harm to be shut away for a while when your friend visits with her son, or perhaps kept on a lead.  My lot are frequently shut away when I have visitors, not everyone appreciates being mugged by GSDs, particularly when they are moulting in bucket loads.


----------



## BigRed (17 June 2010)

None of my dogs have ever snarled/growled at anyone, let alone a child.  I think dogs generally see children as non threatening.  I don't think this has anything to do with the child being disabled.  Your dog must have been upset by his presence for some reason.  You need to make sure your dog is securely shut in the kitchen when your friend visits.


----------



## reddie (17 June 2010)

I agree wth the above replies.  I would have reprimanded the dog and locked him away.  A dog wouldn't dictate to me who could round to my house. I would feel very offended if I was your friend and told not to bring my child just because of the dog.


----------



## NOISYGIRL (17 June 2010)

A similar thing happened to my friend and her rotty

He was in the back of the car with the boot open, she had just come home, a family my friend knew came past and their daughter has a dissability, not sure what exactly but similarly I think she was staring, which he might of interpreted as a challenge, dont' they say that with big dogs, anyhoo, she went to smooth him and my friend saw the dogs face change in front of her but she said it was like slow motion she could see it happening but wasn't quick enough and he nipped her, she and the family just laughed and said oh is the dog ok !!!!!!!!!!!!!!  she hasn't hurt it has she ??  I was gobsmacked, he does have issues which she is trying to sort out but he's getting progressively worse.  

Doesn't help that she is discliping him and treating him as a dog at the bottom of the pack to try and show some authority and her boyfriend doesn't do the same and play fights him and has him on the sofa, I just tell her she's wasting her time because he thinks she's the baddy and he thinks he's top dog thanks to her boyfriend !

As above replies, I would have repremanded and either removed from room or put on lead


----------



## posie_honey (17 June 2010)

i've seen it with dogs before - its a natural thing for a dog/pack/herd animal to do - reject the weak from the pack - hence why you see older dogs being bullied/dropping rank in packs etc - or if a younger dog is suddenly rejected form a pack it's worth having it checked over by a vet. 
its obviosuly not nice when it happens in a human/dog situation like  that as we attach emotions to it - whereas for the dog it is perfectly natural and a matter of survival...
that said i've also seen the opposite with dogs being caring towards disabled people...
it if was my dog it would have got a smack tbh - to teach it not to do it again


----------



## BBH (17 June 2010)

posie_honey said:



			i've seen it with dogs before - its a natural thing for a dog/pack/herd animal to do - reject the weak from the pack - hence why you see older dogs being bullied/dropping rank in packs etc - or if a younger dog is suddenly rejected form a pack it's worth having it checked over by a vet. 
its obviosuly not nice when it happens in a human/dog situation like  that as we attach emotions to it - whereas for the dog it is perfectly natural and a matter of survival...
that said i've also seen the opposite with dogs being caring towards disabled people...
it if was my dog it would have got a smack tbh - to teach it not to do it again
		
Click to expand...

You have to handle bulldogs sensitively, if I smacked him he probably bite me. A firm ' no' works better as bulldogs must never be made to feel threatened.


----------



## posie_honey (17 June 2010)

LHS said:



			You have to handle bulldogs sensitively, if I smacked him he probably bite me. A firm ' no' works better as bulldogs must never be made to feel threatened.
		
Click to expand...

i must admit i have no expereince of bull dogs = i've always had working dogs 
but i have had expereince of agressive dogs - last year though i took on a cocker that was due to be put down for aggression - biting people to be precise - suspected cocker rage - and now he's a happy working dog who i have no worries about. i'm never worried that he'd bite me though regardless of what i did to him/how i repremanded him etc - he knows it's not worth the consequences... it concerns me when you say he'd probably bite you - but then as i said before - i've not had experience of that breed so really don't know what i'm talking about there


----------



## BBH (17 June 2010)

I don't want to create the impression he's nasty cos he's not at all and this is the first time I've seen this. 

I say he may bite me cos he found an intruder in the middle of the night in the garden once and had him pinned to a tree, I called him and the bloke ran off but when I went to grab his collar he was so wired he turned round and bit me. Those little serrated teeth hurt  

Bulldogs are not that intelligent and what works for most dogs doesn't work for this breed.


----------



## Kellys Heroes (17 June 2010)

I agree with Spudlet I'm afraid...
When you have a dog, you are in a 'pack'. You are the leader of that 'pack' and you need to make sure the dog knows that. My dogs never dictate who comes to the house, where we go or what we do (and my GSD has bad behavioural problems with other dogs! She is just obedient enough for it not to be a problem) they certainly let us know someone is there...but as soon as we know and let the person in, they are fine.
Definitely reprimand the dog (the biting thing is an issue - maybe needs addressing??) and if need be keep the dog on a lead when your friend and her son visit until he realises that the behaviour leads to unpleasant situations for himself! 

Horses and dogs do recognise disabilities but they are usually very careful - as mentioned above my GSD used to be horrendous with people (now trained out of her) but there is a young boy who lives near us and he ran at her one day, threw his arms round her neck and I was having kittens worrying...and she just licked him and whined at him...I was amazed!


----------



## CorvusCorax (17 June 2010)

I agree with those who say their dogs seem to give more respect, space and calm behaviour to older/younger/disabled people but I do understand what others say about targeting the 'weak' from the pack.

I would have put him out PDQ, he really won't suffer if he's put away for a while. If it was my dog he'd have got a rocket I'm afraid and he'd be doing a lot of work with the trigger people/persons.

I do know dogs who would come at you if you yelled or hit them but that's what they're hard wired for, to defend themselves. Wouldn't have one myself or if I did I'd be working to do some rewiring!!!


----------



## Arcazy (17 June 2010)

Two incidences come to mind here with dogs and disabilities, our older Mini Bull Tiffy is a shy little girl with anyone she doesn't know but whenever she has met a disabled person be it deaf, mental or physical disability she is totally different and will allow them to pet her with no shyness at all, she has been like this since a puppy!

Phoebe was bought up with a Lethal Acrodermatitus Bull Terrier (best way to describe this is downs x autistic), there were 3 days between there ages and both came home at 8 weeks old, Phoebe was always so gentle with little Lottie, and when little Poppy came on the scene she was just as careful with her to, we then had a 3rd who was much healthier and as big as Phoebe and still phoebe took great care around her, none of the crazy bully runs around them, no bully play just gentle play and when the LAD's were tired Phoebe would just lay with them and keep them warm. Any normal dog gets typical bull behaviour from Phoebe.

So I think dogs do know when someone or something is not quite wired right.

More about lethal Acrodermititus for those interested here http://www.bullterrier-lad.co.uk


----------



## Luci07 (17 June 2010)

My sisters OTT staffie who is always bouncing as she is still only a puppy, goes into quiet mode whenever some of the neighbours children appear. She is careful where she places herself (no rushing about) and more restrained. Adults on the other hand get the full staffie welcome. I am in the middle of the "ignore till the dog is quiet" but its taking me some 10 minutes at the moment! I have also seen this behaviour when a disabled teenager accosted my TB. He would normally have reacted poorly to being grabbed by a stranger but in this instance, just stood there - (which is when I realised something must be wrong with said child)


----------



## soloabe (17 June 2010)

LHS said:



			You have to handle bulldogs sensitively, if I smacked him he probably bite me. A firm ' no' works better as bulldogs must never be made to feel threatened.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough you don't want to hit him. I totally agree.

But you need to do something. Remove him from the situation.


----------



## Bosworth (17 June 2010)

My dog doesn't 'do'children, he just removes himself from their presence and pretends they are not around - however my niece is seriously handicapped - both mentally and physically and he would just go and sit next to her as a small baby and let her do anything. She learned to stand by grabbing hold of the hair on his back and he would slowly walk with her hanging on to fist fulls of fur. It must have hurt, but he never ever retaliated. He would go into her bedroom and lie next to her on her bed. her first word was dog, and her face lit up when she saw him. Her sisters were absolutely normal and my dog really did not like them - just walked away as soon as he saw them. 

They can tell immediately if something is wrong - some are far far more sensitive than others. I personally would have immediately chastised the dog for showing any level of agression to the child and would have removed it from the situation.  My dogs do not dictate who i have to my house


----------



## Fiona (18 June 2010)

Walking an XC course in the spring we caught up with another competitor who had a child with downs syndrome with her.  Poppy our JRT started to yip yip yip at her completely out of the blue as the child wasn't approaching the dog at all.  Obviously I caught the dog, told her off and apologised to the lady.  Thankfully (prob as it was a horsy event) she was v laid back about it.

Poppy has never behaved like this with another child before or since (only similar behavior happens when bikes come past our front gate so I think it was a protective thing.

Fiona


----------



## Ravenwood (18 June 2010)

I have only skim read all the replies I'm afraid but just wanted to tell you about the episode with Flyn that shocked me.

Flyn is THE most affectionate spaniel - he loves everyone   However, at the yard one day, there is a lady who comes down regularly (holiday cottage at yard) who has two small twin boys.  The twins don't speak, they are slightly peculiar and often just stand and stare.  Flyn is normally, very happy around children, anyone infact.  But as I was mucking out one day, one of the twins stood on the yard , stock still for ages and just stared.  

I was absolutely shocked to come out of the stable and see Flyn looking very frightened but growling at him   I have  never, ever heard him growl before or since at a person/child 

Obviously I immediately called him away and it broke the spell.

So I do have a little bit of understanding of how your dog reacted.  Luckily for me that situation has never arisen since.


----------



## potty_4_piebalds (20 June 2010)

Hi, animals can recognise if someone is disabled hence dogs know when someone is about to have a fit etc,  They also will kill their own young if something is amiss, I would not stop my friend visiting me how about putting said dog on lead, and keeping very close eye on it if it continues in this way i would deffinatley exclude dog not friends child.


----------

